

Electric current to the brain 'boosts maths ability' - mayutana
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11692799

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross-references:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1870798>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1869772>

